# Congo Tetras.



## erinwolfe (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 55 gal tank w/ a marineland 350 biowheel filter. Once I get it set up and cycled I want to get some congo tetras. One website lists them as peaceful, one lists them as semi aggressive. What's up with that? Neither website says if this is an easy fish to care for or not. Would like some more detailed information, and possible tank mates for them. 
I was also thinking about picking some rocks from Lake Superior to put in my tank. Is this a good idea or not? Any advice is appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lake superior rocks would be fine, but make sure to scrub and rinse them thoroughly first to remove all possible traces of VHS & Whirling, two extremely nasty & incurable diseases found in the western great lakes. Use a 15% bleach solution to be sure.

Most tetras are semi-aggressive, and the bigger they are, the meaner they can get. Congos are big.
They aren't generally much of a problem, though, as long as they are kept in a big enough school of 8 or more. They are pricey and people often don't like to get so many, but if you want peace and harmony, you really need to get a bunch of them.

Tankmates? Well there are only a few thousand fish to choose from, but Congo Tets would likely do best in a biotope tank set up for west african fishes.


----------



## erinwolfe (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it okay to buy a couple at a time? or is it better to buy the whole school @once?


----------



## JimWG&Oscar (Jun 25, 2010)

erinwolfe said:


> Is it okay to buy a couple at a time? or is it better to buy the whole school @once?


I'd get at least 6. I've had them before, beautiful fish especially if you get a bunch of them, lots of activity. I haven't seen them around here in lfs for quite a while.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do not buy a couple at a time. That is just begging for trouble.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I love my Congos and I've never had any issues with aggressiveness. They do however grow small teeth that you can visually see, but like I just stated, I've never seen them be aggressive. I mixed mine with Silver Dollars, Serpaes, and Brilliant Rasboras and they do quite fine.


----------



## erinwolfe (Jun 30, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Do not buy a couple at a time. That is just begging for trouble.


I will definately follow your advice, I was just wondering why this would be trouble? 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## erinwolfe (Jun 30, 2010)

Chaos553 said:


> I mixed mine with Silver Dollars, Serpaes, and Brilliant Rasboras and they do quite fine.


Would you add the smaller fish first? or does that matter?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

erinwolfe said:


> Would you add the smaller fish first? or does that matter?


I'm pretty sure I had the Brilliant Rasboras in first, then added the Congos, then the Serpaes, and finally the Silver Dollars. I don't really think it matters, they aren't aggressive fish to begin with so it's really up to you. They don't bother any of my other fish, big or small, and they'll even school along with the Rasboras or the Silver Dollars.

But if you do plan on getting them, I'd get around 5 or 6 just to have a decent school. They like to hang with their buds and they feel more comfortable eating in schools, as do other schooling fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A gruesome twosome of congos would not be able to form a proper school, and they would drive the other fish nuts, constantly pestering them. You need a school of congos to keep them to themselves.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You should add the smaller less aggressive species first, then add the aggressive ones. It depends what you keep congo tetras with. They are semi-aggressive. Don't keep them with any long finned fish but usually they don't bother other fish but they will nip long finned fish.


----------

